

Bootstrap Resume Portfolio - nanuclickity
http://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/member-portfolio-WB009R1U3
A Dynamic Member Portfolio, can be used on company's website.
Based on Latest Bootstrap.
Just Edit members.json
======
nanuclickity
You don't write code for each person... javascript handles that. just edit
members.json use <http://www.jsoneditoronline.org/>

